# J?rg Sprave's sling bow concept!



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

OK, I took the challenge and made an arrow shooting slingshot. I like lead and steel balls, but I realize that an arrow with a broad head can cause more damage. Those who want to hunt larger animals may have more success with arrows. So, here is my idea about how to shoot arrows from a slingshot.

Of course I had watched the "Hunt big game with a slingshot" video series on youtube, and I think the "whisker buscuit" idea is valuable. But I did not want to spend 20 to 50 Euros just on the biscuit!

So I had to solve a number of problems.

1. The draw length limitation

Arrows are rarely longer than 32", and such long arrows weigh more than a .75" (19mm) lead ball! An increase of the draw length beyond 32" is absolutely necessary to achieve serious speed.

So I added two metal tubes to the grip, moving the whisker biuscuit about ten inches towards the shooter. This way, you can draw out a 32" arrow 42" from the pouch.










2. The pouch problem

Gripping the rear end of an arrow though a leather pouch is much harder than gripping a thick lead ball. The "golf tee" solution proved negative for the balance of the arrow, so I had to solve the issue otherwise.

The solution: A change to the pouch! Close to the band attachment, one more hole was punched to either side of the pouch. Through these holes, rubber bands had been tied to both the upper and the lower rim of the pouch.

This allows you to hold the bunched up rubber just like a slingshot ball, and it automatically squeezes the arrow tightly in place. Problem solved.










3. Cheap whisker biscuit

A whisker biscuit is essentially just a brush that is formed like a ring, with the "whiskers" directing to the center of the ring. It guides the arrow, but it lets the stabilizers (feathers, rails, whatever) pass easily. Very nice!

So I decided to go with a whisker biscuit, which I made myself, from one dollar baby bottle brushes. I simply bended the brushes, cut off all excess and tied two of them together so they form a ring. This works, and is really cheap.










I have made video about the modification, it is currently uploading and I will present the link later on.

This works!

Greetings

Jörg


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

That is a very smart idea, using the bottle brushes! I am looking forward to the video so I can see how you extended the draw length with those rods.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is the video:






Sorry for the grain, my camcorder doesn't like low light conditions.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Do you think that there might be a need for a hand guard, or is it pretty unlikely that the arrow could deflect downward? How well did the bands hold up?


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

AaronC said:


> Do you think that there might be a need for a hand guard, or is it pretty unlikely that the arrow could deflect downward? How well did the bands hold up?


I don't think a hand guard is needed. To hit your hand, you'd have to hold the arrow in a ridiculous angle.

I am still on my first set of bands, maybe did thirty shots with it so far. Did you notice that I added a metal rail so the bands get deflected upwards, and don't suffer so much from the hit?


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

JoergS said:


> Do you think that there might be a need for a hand guard, or is it pretty unlikely that the arrow could deflect downward? How well did the bands hold up?


I don't think a hand guard is needed. To hit your hand, you'd have to hold the arrow in a ridiculous angle.

I am still on my first set of bands, maybe did thirty shots with it so far. Did you notice that I added a metal rail so the bands get deflected upwards, and don't suffer so much from the hit?
[/quote]
Cool. I did see the rails, but I assumed that they were used for mounting the "biscuit".


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

The rails are for both, they hold the biscuit in place AND deflect the bands.

I will do some Gelatin tests soon!

Greetings

Jörg


----------



## p4v_singh (Dec 21, 2009)

JoergS said:


> The rails are for both, they hold the biscuit in place AND deflect the bands.
> 
> I will do some Gelatin tests soon!
> 
> ...


That sounds good bt you should make i ditachable so you may fit it to most other slingshots would help you alot and also see how fast it goes with the record breaking slingshot good look and have fun with it


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

crazy and challenging !!
I think it would be greater if you design a Pocket arrow slingshot!!
That would be more pratical and powerful than pistol.


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

regret. Seems some technical issues.
Can not see the image posted by Joergs ,just some redcross


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

a pretty nice but huge slingshot


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I watched Joergs' video and his arrow shooter works very well. Looks very smooth and well thought out. The whisker biscuit he made worked very well,but...I still think the advantage of a slingshot is lost when using it as an arrow shooter. If a guy would use screw together arrows that he could keep in a back-pack and removable attachments for the slingshot it certainly would make a great tool for survival if you ever found yourself in that spot.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Jorg,

If you ever decide to make a new variation on this, you could try somthing like this for holding the arrow:
http://www.amazon.co...glance_sg_ai_-2

Edit: Another link:
http://www.spearitco.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=65&products_id=183


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Aaron, I do not like hard, heavy things at the end of the rubber! This may be OK for a harpoon/spear gun, where the rubber runs in a rail, but for a slingshot, that is quiet dangerous. Plus it is heavy, which means less power to the arrow.

Also, the next version of my arrow shooting slingshot will have a folding whisker biscuit, so the slingshot stays portable and can be used with steel balls. This means that a pouch is still needed.

The pouch I have designed works flawless for both arrows and balls - so I will keep that concept.

Regards

Jörg


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Your supporting hand must at all times be behind the tip. It's like using a chisel.

I would also suggest pretension and a ring-stop.


----------

